# Lord Stanley's Cup



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

There isn't much going on in this section of the forums, so I figure we need a controversial topic to stir some emotions...

Spring has sprung and a young man's thoughts turn to the oldest professional sports trophy in North America.

So folks, what are your picks for the cup winners this year? Who's going all the way? Who just doesn't have it? Is there a dark horse that can beat the odds? Talk about it here.

My emotional choice is for our good old home town Sens, finally getting that 1st overall season fish but disappointing in their first game. Hopefully they smarten up and get past NY. I think they have a good chance. But I haven't followed hockey much this season, so my opinion is biased and uninformed.

BTW, just to stir the pot, Toronto sux.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Ottawa? Never happen..... The Leafs kick A$$....


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

I must admit, TO seems to be a team built better for the playoffs and Ottawa has a bad habit of doing well in the regular season then choking in the first or 2nd round.

But, that said, here's my prediction:
If Ottawa can avoid playing Toronto, they will be in the finals.


----------



## mscott (Jun 28, 2002)

I dont think TO can win the cup this year.
I really hope a Canadian team wins and don't really care which, but something about the Leafs doesn't feel right.


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

i think it will be either vancouver, toronto, and posably detroit ottawa(not if hell freezes over)


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

GO LEAFS GO!!!!!!!!!

Ideally it should be The Flames going all the way but itll be some time before that happens again  

I wouldnt mind seein the Sens getting the cup either. Vancouver seems like to much of long shot to be even thoguh they had a fairly strong season.

-Nick


----------



## pkrSE-R (Jul 26, 2002)

Stupid Sharks 
they had so much going for them at the beginning of the season. then they take forever to sign Nabokov and Stuart, fire Sutter and Lombardi, trade Nolan, now Selanne(sp) wants to leave. stupid sharks. and now they're not even in the playoffs. how hard can it be to make top 8 in your conference. i kinda stopped watching this season after they fired Lombardi, but i'll prolly start watching again since its the playoffs.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

I'm tuning in tonight. Go Sens go! My prediction: 3-2 for Ottawa.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

where the hell was my leafs game!??!!? CBC aired Vancouver, TSN showed f**kin equestrian, and SNET showed baseball!!? 

I missed out big time tonite  

-Nick


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Man, that sucks for you. Here in Ottawa, we had no choice but the Ottawa - NY game, but that's what I wanted to see anyway.


----------



## HuMMerMan (Jan 22, 2003)

Last nights Leafs game was great! They won 3-2 in 2nd OT. I personally dont think the leafs will get the cup, simply because too many good players are injured.

Mogilny's injury near the end of the game was bad though. I hope he doesnt end up on the injured list....

Also, Corson left the team.TSN said that he had reached some sort of agreement with Quinn, and now Corson will no longer practise or play with the team. Its confirmed in the link below as well.

http://www.tmlfans.ca/home/

Anyways....GO LEAFS GO!!!


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Hockey??? Okay I guess you have to do something when its not Football season....lol....j/k


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

damn americans [shakes fist]


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

..and what the hell happened to Edmonton tonite?!? 3-1?! where was the intesity at. The got owned by Dallas, i couldnt watch. Its gonna come down to the wire on this one. Series tied 2-2 and it could go either way. I have my money on Edmonton in 7 games double OT thoguh!


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Edmonton lost... 

I'm hoping the Ducks whup the Red Wings...

I thought the Vancouver / St. Louis series would be closer than it is... so far it has been all St. Louis over those 'Nuckleheads.

I would LOVE to see a Vancouver/Edmonton vs Ottawa/Toronto final just to listen to the American networks complain as their ratings drop. 

** After thinking about that last line... I don't think the American networks would carry the finals at all if it turned out to be two Canadian teams... correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

rice rocket (soon) said:


> *damn americans [shakes fist] *


hahaha.... just a question, but aren't there more NHL teams in the US than in Canada?....


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

myoung said:


> *hahaha.... just a question, but aren't there more NHL teams in the US than in Canada?.... *


More like, aren't there more Canadians playing in the NHL than Americans?


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

take that you damn yankee

[SHAKES FIST LIKE HE"S BEATING OFF]


----------



## mscott (Jun 28, 2002)

Now, now no need to fight ladies.

He was kind enough to come visit our humble little thread so lets be nice. 
And it's more like football is something to watch when hockey isn't on, haha.


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

no football is just another thing not to watch sort of like soap operas. cfl is the only good fl remember "our balls are bigger"


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

you guys know I'm just messing around... it's all in fun...

Speaking of Canadian Football....what happened to 4th down and who couldn't score in a 25 yard deep end zone...lol


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Ranex said:


> *More like, aren't there more Canadians playing in the NHL than Americans?  *


I'll give you that one....

So the Americans only own the teams...lol


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

just wait till our dolla ris worth some thing more than a cup of coffee from tim hortons.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

myoung said:


> *you guys know I'm just messing around... it's all in fun...
> 
> Speaking of Canadian Football....what happened to 4th down and who couldn't score in a 25 yard deep end zone...lol *


4th downs are for wimps. Besides, our balls are bigger.

Anyone watch the Vancouver- St Louis Game? Good show by the Canucks tonight.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

just to let you know


SODA IS THE WORD
YOUR A NERD


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

*the cfl !?!?!*

come one now the cfl doesnt compare to the nfl. Everyone in the cfl are the guys who couldnt make it to the nfl and thats truth. Lets not kid ourselves. Put your champ against Florida State and they will get killed. As for comparing hockey and football i wont because everyone has there own opinion and thats fine but there is absolutely no way the cfl compares to the nfl. The best thing you had going was Doug Flutie and he got benched for a second year player. 
Now for hockey all of you are saying leafs but they still have to get by my home team the flyers. I hope the flyers whoop there a$$ today. The leafs are the dirtiest team ive seen in awhile. And who was Tucker trying to kid with that flop. He should have gotten a penalty


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

*Re: the cfl !?!?!*



200silvia said:


> *come one now the cfl doesnt compare to the nfl. Everyone in the cfl are the guys who couldnt make it to the nfl and thats truth. Lets not kid ourselves. Put your champ against Florida State and they will get killed. As for comparing hockey and football i wont because everyone has there own opinion and thats fine but there is absolutely no way the cfl compares to the nfl. The best thing you had going was Doug Flutie and he got benched for a second year player.
> Now for hockey all of you are saying leafs but they still have to get by my home team the flyers. I hope the flyers whoop there a$$ today. The leafs are the dirtiest team ive seen in awhile. And who was Tucker trying to kid with that flop. He should have gotten a penalty *


I'm comparing the game itself, not the players. Canadian football has a tougher aspect, with fewer downs, a much longer field (110 metres, almost 120 yards) and no fair catch rule.

And TO would be the last team I cheer for.


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

oh ok i understand what you mean, we tried the whole no fair catch in the xfl and that didnt work, lol. The 4 downs makes it more interesting, more scenarios, matchups,etc..but i do agree some of the rules need changing. They tried to change the overtime rule so that each team gets a chance to score but they didnt pass it. 
Anyway this is a hockey post and i dont want to mess that up. Do you think the flyers are taking the leafs today?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

I think it'll be tough for the Leafs to win the series and a Flyers win tonight is a good probability.


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

yeah i think the flyers will take it. if anyone hasnt watched the series yet tune in today at 3 p.m. eastern time. They are killing each other with all those hits


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

yeah but the cfl player play the game for the love of the game not to be a multimillionaire we are basically your frams teams what a bout steve garcia, warren moon and other players that used to play in the cfl are now whooping the nfl.

and the leafs aren't cheap they are my favorite team. they are just a bunch oh pansy's that cry when they trip a guy and get hit in the face as if it was the other guys fault


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

first of all warren moon is like 50, he is from the states and deserved to play in the nfl. Your talking about a handful of guys. There are 53 guys on a team so that number is insignificant. As for crying the flyers are one of the toughest teams in the league and they are proving it now. The current score is 3-1!!! ah ha


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

ok i'm trying to be polite learn to read!!! i said the leafs are a bunch of pansy's that cry when they fuck up, i concur with you 
about the flyers being tough, they just aren't smart like a lot of people from that region. 

so your saying that canadians don't deserve to play in the nfl? 

p.s. concur means i agree


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

seems like rally monkey has crossed the freeway and taken up residence in the Pond for the remainder of the Hockey season... 

( Angels Edison Field is directly across an 8 lane freeway from the Anaheim Ducks Arena)


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

rice rocket (soon) said:


> *yeah but the cfl player play the game for the love of the game not to be a multimillionaire we are basically your frams teams what a bout steve garcia, warren moon and other players that used to play in the cfl are now whooping the nfl.
> 
> *


okay the first statement is ridiculous... So you're saying a player that plays in the CFLwould give up a higher playing job in the NFL because he is playing for the LOVE OF THE GAME... ::cough:: BS ::cough::: get real... 

Umm all those guys you mentioned came from NCAA schools to play in the CFL to hone their game for the chance to come back..

Guys that have crossed over to the nfl HAVE given up playing for Championship caliber CFL teams to play for mediocre NFL teams... for the money and for the opportunity to play in the NFL.. It's the Big Show...

I'm not dogging the CFL, I enjoy watching it. Much better than that indoor crap.... but the caliber of play is not on par with the NFL... this has nothing to do with the US or Canada, just a fact...

Look at the names... Garcia, Flutie, Moon, Rocket Ismail.. (different cuiorcumstance for Rocket but still the same) they all jumped to the NFL at the first opportunity.

Now tell me how many starting players have left the NFL because the wanted to Play in the CFL for the love of the game???? and don't say Flutie... cause he always wanted to come back and did..


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

Ok well first of all i must have been too excited and skimmed through what you said. So we are dumb in this region well ill let that go, im not really here to argue with an idiot. I never said canadiens arent good enough to play football. Someone earlier said most hockey players are canadien and this is true, i would hope so you made the sport, we made football so of course most football players are from america. Now if you would like to talk about anything else feel free but im not on here to talk s*** about other board members. 
By the way the flyers won 4-1


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

ok first of all i'm not saying that they wouldn't leave they would be stupid not to. and second i'm not an idiot. and third i couldn't give two shits about you telling me what the score was, up here in canada we do have cable contrary to your beliefs and we don't live in fucking igloo's 24/7 and i have a damn dog sled team i am proud of where i am from and stand by my convictions. if you haven't seen the poster of the mentally disabled kid, what say's "arguing on the internet is like running in the special olympics, even though you win your still retarded" 

i am not calling any one retarded i am just quoting the picture.
it was also really hard for me not so start calling people names but i'll be the mature on and end this, and if the flyers win all the power to them, the sens will masacre them.

congrats the team that you are cheering for won "would you like a cookie?"


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

thats great you be mature, i already said i wasnt going to argue about it, you have your opinions and i have mine. I wasnt in any way trying to bring down canadiens at all. I have alot of relatives that live in Toronto. I was saying the score for everyone earlier that was talking trash on the flyers, i was talking to them about it before you came in the picture. Anyhow you have a great night man, im done from here. Everyone enjoy the playoffs, hopefully no one gets seriously hurt and we get treated to great games. Peace


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

hahahahahha, just think if we were all actually at a game... It would be the worst fan riot ever!  

-Nick


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

yeah and it's alread two against one


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

LEAFS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GO LEAFS GO!!!!!!!!!!! OT goal gets us a game 7! And how about the Wild? Where did that come from. Eat that Roy!

-Nick


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

I'm calling it, the Leafs are done.










Go Sens Go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

nice stick


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

VANCOUVER 4-1!!!!!!!!!! What a game!!!!!  

And how about the Wild OT goal!!!!! Goodnight Colorado!!!!!1 

Round 2 is gonna be great!  

-Nick


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

sentrastud said:


> *VANCOUVER 4-1!!!!!!!!!! What a game!!!!!
> 
> And how about the Wild OT goal!!!!! Goodnight Colorado!!!!!1
> 
> ...


It won't be great if you're a Colorado/Detroit/St. Louis fan.  I swear, most of their fans just expected their teams to roll over their opponents. No surprises in the Eastern Conference, though... I expected the top teems to all advance. But the west.... Wow. 

Predictions:
Canucks in 5, Dallas in 5, Ottawa in 6, and Tampa Bay in 6.

Although I'm cheering for Anaheim to beat Dallas. 
Go Canucks Go!

And yeah, those were some nice comebacks by Vancouver and Minny, eh? TAKE THAT COLORADO!


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

sentrastud said:


> *VANCOUVER 4-1!!!!!!!!!! What a game!!!!!
> 
> And how about the Wild OT goal!!!!! Goodnight Colorado!!!!!1
> 
> ...


Psst, check your sig. You may want to change that.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

fcsmotorsports said:


> *Psst, check your sig. You may want to change that. *


thanks! i almost forgot about that!!! 

-Nick


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

w00t.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

...and then right after that there was vancouver.... i turned it off after the 2nd.. 

 

-Nick


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Bah... Vancouver got roasted. At least they still have two more games to get one win

But how about those Ducks, eh? Now THAT was a shocker. Looks like the TSN Monkey was right again.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

it was a good nite except Vancouver... they better pull this off or ill be right there in Vancouver rioting with the fans..

-Nick


----------

